# Tracking CAL's in Win SBS 2003



## everestnet (May 25, 2006)

I have been receiving a license warning for a server "License usage for product Windows Server is nearing the maximum number of per server licenses purchased. Consult Licensing from the Administrative Tools folder for more information." 

I opened the Manage Client Access Licenses window (Start-->All Programs--> Adminstrative Tools--> Licenses and the tool for monitoring licenses is very accurate. This server has 10 Available licenses (5 were added this year from the standard 5 that come with SBS 2003). It shows a Maximum Usage of 15. However from the description of Maximum Usage (Because the licensing service is polled periodically, rather than on an ongoing basis, the Maximum usage number might not reflect the exact number of licenses in use at all times.) I'm not sure if this is an accurate count of users or not. 

Investigating this further on Microsoft's helpsite resulted in more confusion. Their Q&A section (http://www.microsoft.com/windowsserver2003/sbs/evaluation/faq/licensing.mspx) showed this:

Q.	Does Windows Small Business Server 2003 provide a mechanism to track and display how many user or device CALs are in use?
A.	Windows Small Business Server 2003 does not provide a mechanism to track or display CALs. We strongly suggest, however, that you choose one CAL type (user/device) for your Windows Small Business Server 2003 installation. Windows Small Business Server 2003 will display only the number of CALs that have been activated


Q.	How do I know I am in compliance?	
A.	You will need to maintain records of what you have purchased, and how you have assigned the first 5 CALs that come with the server. Windows Small Business Server 2003 does not provide an automated way to track CAL use.

So my question is how do you accurately track how many Client Access Licenses are being used (outside of going onsite and counting users) so this server can be in compliance?


----------

